# GreenValueHost - Exclusive VPSBoard.com Unmetered OpenVZ VPS Specials - Starting @ $2.95/month



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

*GreenValueHost - True Web Hosting at Great Value*​*http://www.greenvaluehost.com*​ ​Hi there everyone! Thanks for taking the time to stop by our advertising thread! GreenValueHost is here today with some amazing offers made exclusive just for VPSBoard.com community forum members. Our OpenVZ VPS Nodes are powered with industry standard Intel Xeon E3 series servers with a minimum of 16GB DDR3 RAM and plenty of RAID Protected Disk Space available.​ ​These exclusive plans are not featured on our website and are only available by ordering through the links posted in this thread. *In the ordering process you will be required to enter in your VPSBoard.com username to verify that you are a member of this community.*​ ​*VPS Control Panel: *SolusVM

*Management: *Unmanaged

*Location: *New York, USA.

 ​*VPSBoard.com Exclusive Special #1*

25GB Disk Space

Unmetered Premium Bandwidth (100mbps port)

256MB Guaranteed RAM

512MB Burstable RAM

1 IPv4

Price per month: $2.95 Monthly

*Order Link:* https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=81

*VPSBoard.com Exclusive Special #2*

50GB Disk Space

Unmetered Premium Bandwidth (1gbps port)

512MB Guaranteed RAM

1024MB Burstable RAM

1 IPv4

Price per month: $4.95 Monthly

*Order Link:* https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=82

*VPSBoard.com Exclusive Special #3*

100GB Disk Space

Unmetered Premium Bandwidth (1gbps port)

1536MB Guaranteed RAM

2024MB Burstable RAM

2 IPv4

*FREE COMODO PositiveSSL Certificate *(Upon request)

Price per month: $7.95 Monthly

*Order Link:* https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=83

_GreenValueHost is a division of Green Value Hosting, Inc, a legally registered business in the state of Illinois within the United States. This can be verified by checking the official Illinois Corporation/LLC database here:_ http://www.ilsos.gov/corporatellc/

*Have questions?* Submit a ticket to the sales department here: https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/submitticket.php?step=2&deptid=3 or reply to this thread


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Is it fully unmetered, or is there a hidden statement of what is acceptable?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> Is it fully unmetered, or is there a hidden statement of what is acceptable?


Often times we do have people that attempt to run a public VPN service off our virtual servers which is not allowed. Proxies/VPNs are allowed on our virtual servers however they may only be used privately.

Other than that I'd say it is 'fully unmetered'.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Is there a speed test available?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Is there a speed test available?


We don't have any speed test files directly on the node available however though here is a test IP: 192.210.232.18


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 16, 2013)

I am curious, is this truly in New York or is this on Choopa.net in New Jersey (I understand a lot of people say it is in New York because it is only 10ms away, it is just the fact it isn't _technically _New York_)  _Thanks in advance for the clarification.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

This isn't NY @TheLinuxBug.  It is Buffalo, Colocrossing.  Very left side of NY, opposite side of the state from NYC.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> I am curious, is this truly in New York or is this on Choopa.net in New Jersey (I understand a lot of people say it is in New York because it is only 10ms away, it is just the fact it isn't _technically _New York_)  _Thanks in advance for the clarification.
> 
> Cheers!


It's truly in the state of New York  We don't believe in stretching the truth, it's something we disprove of and something we'd never do.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

Okay, this seems to be more of a personal mater between you two. Why not keep it that way before the thread is locked?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

... fantastic, starting to feel like LET already >_<


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Okay, this seems to be more of a personal mater between you two. Why not keep it that way before the thread is locked?


Please lock the thread

If anyone has any questions regarding our services please shoot me a PM or open a sales ticket. This thread unfortunately cannot be the place for it any longer.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

I have split the posts and if you insist, take it here. http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/97-greenvaluehost/

It seems to be a personal mater and will be locked there as well if need be.


----------

